# peak's black canyon... omigod i love this one!



## paillo (Oct 4, 2011)

made some up last fall with moroccan red clay and activated charcoal. it smelled to die for, but it hardly sold, go figure. i don't care, i totally love the scent. made some up tonight with a swirl of dark blue and black (mica and activated charcoal). finished it off with blue poppy seeds and some blue flower petals on top. omigod, again, the scent is to die for! the FO behaved beautifully -- no acceleration (i soaped really cool), no ricing, no problems. masculine, dark, musky, mysterious, and really strong. can't wait to see how this does when cured!

what are other people's experiences with black canyon? i know it will dreadfully darken soap, so a dark color scheme is called for. but i totally love this!


----------



## honor435 (Oct 5, 2011)

love it!my hubby wont use anything else and threatens to buy store bought if I dont have any. I does turn a weird color when cping, so i hp it.


----------



## newbie (Oct 6, 2011)

Both men and women seem to like it but the color can be a bit gross. Mine seems to get a tinge of bile green in the brown/black. However, for people who are not overly concerned about the looks, they're happy to have it. It a very interesting and well-recieved scent.


----------



## paillo (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah, finding that regardless of what dark color i use it tends to go green -- bile green is a good description. my pretty dark blue swirl is a sort of dark bile-green-blue -- but it's still really pretty and mysterious looking. 

i ruined it when my scale battery gave out whilst in mid-measuring oils  hoping i can save it by waiting days before i try to cut it. 

and yeah, my SO, who has a fit if i'm out of it, will use nothing else. definitely a man soap. now if i can just convince other men to buy it


----------



## lauramw71 (Oct 10, 2011)

man, I sooo need to try this one!  I've been trying not to add any more suppliers, but I just NEED this one!  lol


----------



## my2scents (Oct 12, 2011)

I know its popular but I don't like it at all. Theres somthing overly baby powdery about it, & its really strong. Not to mention the discoloration


----------



## Woodi (Oct 16, 2011)

just curious to know what you named this soap. I wouldn't buy a soap named "black crayon"....and have had success selling unsold soaps by changing the name or even just the label coloring.

What does is smell like? does it smell at all waxy, like crayon?


----------



## paillo (Oct 16, 2011)

ah, you're funny -- it's black canyon, not crayon  i wouldn't buy one named black crayon either. it's a powerful fragrance -- here's the photo from peak, and to me the scent evokes exactly what the picture shows. http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Blac ... F1013.aspx  thanks for giving me a laugh this morning


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 16, 2011)

It smells like men's talc powder that might be used in a barber shop to me.  I'm not a fan of powdery scents but it's nice, clean and strong, no fading.

Next batch will be HPed can't believe I didn't think of that sooner!  Thanks Honor.  There is just no getting around that weird green even with charcoal.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 18, 2011)

I dont get that powder smell at all, its very manly.


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 24, 2011)

It's very powdery to my nose, but I think I'm just overly sensitive to the powdery notes in scents.  I've been putting off soaping it due to that, but finally soaped it a couple of hours ago.  I'm sure many of my co-workers will like it.  I put some uncolored soap in the batch just to judge the discoloration.

How long does it take for the discoloration to show up?


----------



## paillo (Oct 24, 2011)

i usually soap at night and don't look until morning, but by morning mine has always discolored.

the handsomest batch i ever made was a base colored with morrocan red clay and black charcoal balls. the red morphed to a dark red color but didn't go green. i gotta try that again.


----------



## Shar (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm smelling some powdery notes in my curing bars too. I just recently soaped LS Oakmoss and to me it smells similar to black canyon without the powdery notes. very same discoloration too,lol..


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 29, 2011)

I soaped this about a week ago in a milk soap.  My discoloration ended up being reddish-brown.  Fairly dark, but I'm not seeing any green to it.  Maybe due to the milk in the soap.  I don't think I will like it after it cures.  Just not my type of scent.


----------



## dcornett (Nov 1, 2011)

I always add TD to my Black Canyon, but it still discolors to a medium tan; which is much better than the greenish tan I used to get. I love the fragrance, it's a nice strong manly fragrance that does have powdery undertones. I like to color some of the batch black to swirl with, so it turns out kind of tan with a black swirl. It's not one of my best sellers, but it is a pretty good one, and the scent stays and stays.


----------



## kharmon320 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, what a difference a week makes!  Now, my soap is really, really dark (almost black) with a green hue.  Like a really dark army green.  I wasn't expecting anywhere near that dark.  Again, it was a milk soap that completely gelled, but the red to green was weird.


----------

